# Roland colorcamm pc 50



## spoolins101 (Mar 14, 2010)

I was wondering if this is a good cutter/printer and if it has contour cutting and how hard it would be to find a driver for vista 32 bit.Is the ink expensive to get refilled or do you have to buy new any info would be appreciated
thanks,Gary


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I used to have one. A bit of a PITA. 
Ok cutter basicly a camm 1. Uses ribbon printing tech. Good for small items should be able to get gold silver and white ribbons. Although you might have to fake it out. Color printing cost was about $8 per sq ft. Vs new tech around .19 cents per sq ft.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Gary, you will not find driver for this for any version of Windows higher than XP. As Randy said it can be a bit of a pain only holds one ribbon at a time and the ribbons only print 8 sq ft. The material you can print on are getting harder to find with the new inkjet systems out. A PC-60 or PC-600 would be a better choice however you still can't run then in anything higher than XP. Just too old.


----------



## spoolins101 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks guys for your input,I could have got one fairly cheap but didnt really know to much about it,so i guess my expert 24 will have to do until i can save up and get a good printer.
thanks,Gary


----------



## fuzzbutt77 (Nov 21, 2016)

most people like me who have a pc-50 use it just for cutting. it is built like a tank. there are still many of them out there because printing supplies for it are expensive. many of these were barely used because of this deficit. i just want mine to work well as a vinyl cutter. it is nearly unused.

does anyone know of cheap or free software that lets you run a cutting job, and start the next job without having to reset the origin manually, has good layout preview for wysiwyg, supports serial, parallel,and usb cutting hardware, supports the advanced speed this cutter is capable of, and works as a plug-in for corel draw or illustrator. 
if it is older software, that is fine. it would be helpful to know what common types of file it is 100% compatible with
some software only works with certain vintages of AI files for example. we had one at work once that wanted .ai files compatible with ai3 or earlier
does anyone who had problems find cheap or free software that made this cutter more user friendly/practical


----------

